# Drive by insults...



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

I know I shouldn't let it bother me but....

I was in the driveway last night working on a new drinking skeleton pirate when a couple who lives in the subdivision rode by on their motorcycle. The woman said (and I could hear her plain as day because you have to yell to be heard over their bike) "Guess it's d*mn ******* Christmas time."

What is that?!?!?! No one has ever said a bad thing about our display and we've had plenty of people stop and watch and compliment while we're building/setting up. It really caught me off guard and kind of stung a little. Now I'm just annoyed.

Hope they drive by again while I'm out so I can shout Merry Christmas! at them. Rant over - back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

autumnghost said:


> Hope they drive by again while I'm out so I can shout Merry Christmas! at them. Rant over - back to your regularly scheduled program.


Yeah. I'd go with it.

Actually do that for Christmas, after you're done putting the Halloween stuff away.

Decorate your yard with a tree with beer can ornaments, Santa's four-wheel ATV, tractor tire wreath, a light-up reindeer hanging upside down from a tree, elves in a trailer, etc.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Shrug it off. They obviously have no couth. Wave and smile next time.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Although it's not easy, it's best to ignore people like that. She's either a miserable person or having a miserable day & taking it out on you. Regardless... don't let her problem become your problem. For every pain in the a$$, there is 100 that love what you do. 
Hugs to make you feel better.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Before being insulted, consider the source.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh I'll probably just ignore her. Just because she acted like an idiot doesn't mean I have to. (I can think about it though.)

But if they show up with kids on Halloween night I'm going to laugh my butt off ... and no one will know why.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gee, I never knew that a drinking pirate skeleton was a sign of Christmas....:googly:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

******* Christmas???? New one to me!!

I'd agree with jaege, consider the source!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

"******* Christmas" huh? Interesting ... I live in Georgia. Necks don't come much redder. And with all the Baptists, Methodists, and other -ists out here, isn't a one that would've known what she meant.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The problem is you don't live far enough south. Missouri is on the border to the south. If you lived any further south, you could take it as a compliment. And reading all the suggestions above, people have some nice ideas. Me, I'm not so nice. I like your first idea. And then at Halloween, let people know what they said. You've got numbers on your side. People will scowl at them and they will be come the Scrooges of the neighborhood. I like Abunai's idea too. It's your choice. Let it go, take the high road, and let it eat at your gut all season long. Or mess with them a little, and let it make you smile. Advice from an Okie.


----------



## TerrorGate (Sep 4, 2014)

Aw, screw 'em, autumnghost. They were probably on their way to a bar, wearing shorts and sandals, sans helmets. It's jerks like them that make our insurance rates go up. They probably only give out one piece of candy per kid, too -- if they even stay home and turn on the porch lights on Halloween. You keep doing what you're doing -- and consider the source. God loves a good goblin. Advice from a second Okie!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Ah, scareme, I do like the way your brain works.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

A woman on a Harley motorcycle calling you a *******. Sounds like the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Heh, somebody doesn't like Halloween decorations? Living in the neighborhood with you is its own reward then. 

Some people are jerks. The non-jerks are more numerous by an order of magnitude. Take the jerks as the exception that prove the rule.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

I'll cheers to ******* Christmas!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Lord Homicide said:


> Shrug it off. They obviously have no couth. Wave and smile next time.


I agree with LH, being nice to people like that drives them crazy. Just let it slide, you have more important things to do then waste time with idots.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:madkin:AG, I'm sorry that you overheard this idiot. Mean people rejoice in putting other people down to make themselves feel better about their pathetic existence. Pity the fool, but don't take the cruel words to heart. You bring joy to hundreds of people with your wonderful display, that is why Halloween lives in you.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Isn't it incredible how people have no filter and feel a necessity to insult people, not face to face but as she's riding by? Don't let this jerk's comments get you down. You provide enjoyment for many more people than her. If that happened to me, I would strive to **** her off by keep doing what I'm doing and by not showing that her comment bothered me. In addition, I would absolutely wave, smile and say hello to her. If she shows up with kids on halloween night, smile sweetly and thank her coming with her children. It might embarrass her that you're the bigger person. Hold your head up with pride in what you do for the enjoyment of others.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I have neighbors that are the same way. They are the passive aggressive sort, saying mean things loudly enough for us to overhear, but then acting as it never happened when they speak to us directly. I spent a lot of time decorating last year, so between that and the theft of my favorite zombie prop I was pretty over it all by the time Trick-or-Treat day rolled around. Sometimes it's just hard to let it roll of your shoulders, isn't it? I hope her kitchen sink is infested with centipedes .


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Some people can't be happy with their lives, and feel they must share their misery. So ignore her, and enjoy the joyous non-Christmas season.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I heard some advice a while back. It was don't be a garbage man. Everyone one around you has garbage they want to unload on you with insults, passive aggressive comments, nasty looks, etc. If you let it pile up, you are taking their garbage with you. Instead, shrug it off, and let them carry it around alone.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

You guys are the best. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I was just thinking, if they should show up at Halloween, be sure to wish them a Happy ******* Christmas!!


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

If you are pretty sure you will recognize them, get some candy canes just for them.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

1. Ignore it. Don't let your happiness depend on them.
2. If it isn't as easy as that: MAKE A CORPSED COUPLE ON A MOTORCYCLE PROP. And shove every possible stereotype into it. Maybe also give them Santa hats and a sign that says "******* Christmas."
3. Whether you do #1 or #2 or both, you have to laugh about it. Put it completely out of your mind or find some way to make it a good thing.
4. Send them South, I can show you what a real ******* is. Not as gray as one might think. Unless you are proud of your own ignorance and are a trash-talking troublemaker, I don't care how country you are or where you live, you are not a *******. More like the behavior they displayed themselves actually.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

:eekin:
wow... surprise... I would never have expected that.
I can see how it would have caught you off guard.

I get lots of compliments, but that doesn't mean that some of the folks that slow down to look aren't mumbling insults under their breath. But I don't care what the nay-sayers think. 

Decorating your yard for Halloween shows community spirit, gets TOTs fired up, and generally makes people smile.

I'm sure those that appreciate your effort out-number the rotten pumpkins out there. 

Happy Halloween! :jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Good advice from everyone! But incase that doesn't work, I can have a squadron of flying monkeys standing by. They work for corn chips and are good at not getting caught.

Other wise, this is me sending some virtual bear-hugs your way!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks all. I'm not letting them or anyone else stop us from doing our thing. In fact this year, with the exception of a couple of talking skulls that didn't get done, things are bigger and better than ever. I hope to post pictures in the coming days. 

Happy Halloween to all and to all a good fright!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Rahnefan said:


> 1. . If it isn't as easy as that: MAKE A CORPSED COUPLE ON A MOTORCYCLE PROP. And shove every possible stereotype into it. Maybe also give them Santa hats and a sign that says "******* Christmas."


That is EXACTLY what I thought. I'm of the red Green sort, don't get angry; get even! See what remarks they will make seeing that display next year? Who is laughing now? :googly:


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Sytnathotep said:


> That is EXACTLY what I thought. I'm of the red Green sort, don't get angry; get even! See what remarks they will make seeing that display next year? Who is laughing now? :googly:


Red green sort?


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Rahnefan said:


> Red green sort?


Red Green, getting even and fixing anything with duck tape. :googly:


----------



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

Abunai said:


> Decorate your yard with a tree with beer can ornaments.


Boy does that bring back memories of my college days when we would decorate the xmas tree with our empty beer cans.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Seriously......... some people need......... well - I don't know, bullets will never be cheap enough!

Do whatever makes you happy and ignore the ignorant.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You shouldn't be insulted by a statement that makes no sense. Maybe she was discussing her own holiday plans. :devil:


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

Yes best to ignore them and keep up the good job and enjoying yourself


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

autumnghost said:


> The woman said (and I could hear her plain as day because you have to yell to be heard over their bike) "Guess it's d*mn ******* Christmas time."


And the one yelling this wasn't a *******? At least she was sophisticated in her approach.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

This is exactly why God gave us not One, but Two Middle fingers!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

But kprimm if you use both they may think thier IQ is greater than 1


----------



## saltycrackers (Jan 7, 2015)

Obviously she has no sense of humor, luck they're not your neighbor.


----------

